# NASCAR - AA mini maglite?



## pahl (Nov 9, 2003)

How many differant 2xAA nascar mini maglites are there?

What years were they made?


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2003)

How many? A gazillion! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

You have all of the Minimags with graphics ( checkered flags and such) and then you have the signature lights. I have a orange one with the number 20 and a representation of Tony Stewart's signature on it. 

A worthy quest should you chose to accept it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## pahl (Nov 9, 2003)

From what I can tell from searching the net there are only 4 of the graphic ones and there does seem to be many signature lights. Anyone have a list of them.
Maybe if I emailed maglite and asked them... 

Roy, 
I really like your collection of mags. I may just start my own collection after seeing yours /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I remember having a gold one years ago. I have no idea what happen to it. 
I also remember seeing the graphic nascar one's clearance in target a couple of years ago. They were packed on a card with a race car in the same package. I remember picking them up and thinking these are cool looking, but do I really need another flashlight.
Wish I would have gotten them now.


----------



## ramptapult (Nov 11, 2003)

I know of 7 signature mag AA's
stewart-orange
labonte-green
jarrett-dk blue
wallace-dk blue
gordon-blue
jr-blue
skinner-blue

and 4 of the Nascar lights
does anyone know of any others?


----------



## pahl (Nov 12, 2003)

If there is only 11 differant ones that would not be so bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I emailed maglite to ask how many. 
If I hear back from them I will post there reply here.


----------



## ramptapult (Nov 13, 2003)

I have all the Nascar signature lights, at least the seven listed.
some extras too.

I have two of the traditional Nascar lights, still looking for the other two.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jeritall (Nov 13, 2003)

If you are near a Remington factory outlet store, they are selling the series for $7.99 a light. Last time I checked (Grapevine,Texas) they had all of the drivers and the NASCAR spectrum and the victory. What are the "other two"?


----------



## ramptapult (Nov 13, 2003)

the other two that i have seen pix of are;
Nascar checkered flag, and a silver bodied AA w/ a small Nascar emblem near the tail.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Nov 14, 2003)

These are the two that we carry:

AA Spectrum 

and

AAA Spectrum


----------



## pahl (Nov 18, 2003)

My reply from maglite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Not much help there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Dear Customer,

Thank you for your interest in Maglite products. We do not manufacture the Nascar seris any longer.

Sincerely,
Customer Service


----------



## pahl (Feb 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ramptapult said:*
I know of 7 signature mag AA's
stewart-orange
labonte-green
jarrett-dk blue
wallace-dk blue
gordon-blue
jr-blue
skinner-blue

and 4 of the Nascar lights
does anyone know of any others? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lets add these to the list.

Black #3 DALE EARNHARDT
Blue #3 EARNHARDT JR


----------



## dmmcgee (Feb 5, 2007)

I am a distributor for Maglite. The NASCAR Signature series was made in 1999 and 2000. THe drivers produced in AA were:

Dale Earnhardt Sr - Blk
Dale Earnhardt Jr - Blue # 3
Dale Earhnhardt Jr - Red #8
Jeff Gordon - Blue # 24 Pepsi Racing
Jeff Gordon - Red # 24 Dupont
Dale Jarrett - Purple # 88
Rusty Wallace - Purple # 2
Mike Skinner - Blue # 31
Tony Stewart - Orange # 20
Bobby Labonte - Green #18 
Bill Elliott - Red
Jeff Burton - Blue # 99 Citgo
John Andretti - Blue # 43 - Petty Racing
Kyle Petty - Blue #45 Petty Enterprises
Kyle Petty - Red
Mark Martin - Blue # 6 Valvoline
Mark Martin - Blue # 6 plain
Matt Kenseth
Richard Petty
Ricky Rudd - Black # 28 Havoline

Also in AA
Victory (checkered flag w/ Red Nascar logo)
Select - Polished Aluminum w/rainbow NASCAR logo)
Spectrum - Rainbow barrel w/White NASCAR logo

Hope this helps!
Also some of the AA presentation cases had a carboard wrapper with a photo of the car in full color. Others came from Mag in the plain black presentation case.
Mike


----------



## summerwind (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for posting this Mike,
i can see now that i am missing 5 from the list.
the Bill Elliot hunt was on till you found the one you sent me.

still need, 
Ricky Rudd
Earnhardt Sr
Earnhardt Jr #3
Mark Martin #6Valvoline
Richard Petty.

Hint Hint


----------



## summerwind (Feb 6, 2007)

pahl said:


> My reply from maglite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
> Not much help there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
> 
> Dear Customer,
> ...


 
Maglite customer service is also quite evasive, especially when i asked why they advertise the flag lite with "MAG" on the barrel, but only sell the "USA" version......answer, hehe......well looky there...........me, "huh?"...no reply.
if it weren't for my collections over the years, i'd not buy any maglites based on their customer service.


----------

